# Drowsiness from Xanax / benzo. Does it go away with time?



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Well, does it?

I have read that it does, but I am not quite sure, anyone know for sure? I am too lazy/no time to read up literature on this right now. Thanks!


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

yes it does and you should reduce your dose until you get used to it, a pillcutter from pharmacy can help

often drowsiness sets the dose limit for these meds


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Xanax, how I miss thee.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

arthur56 said:


> yes it does and you should reduce your dose until you get used to it, a pillcutter from pharmacy can help
> 
> often drowsiness sets the dose limit for these meds


I sure hope you are right, I am sleeping off too many evenings after coming home from school/work. I don't like these medications much so far, they definitely help with anxiety but make me feel chronically lousy. Maybe this will change with few more days of use. fingers crossed.


----------



## DMBfan (Aug 29, 2008)

Generally within 2 weeks. If you've been taking it longer than that, and tried adjusting the dose down, maybe xanax isn't for you. You could try valium, ativan or klonopin and see if they work without the drowsiness.


----------



## ian mc (May 13, 2010)

bowlingpins said:


> Well, does it?
> 
> I have read that it does, but I am not quite sure, anyone know for sure? I am too lazy/no time to read up literature on this right now. Thanks!


It deffenitley will go away , if u fall as sleep taking xanax u r simple taking to much, just take enough to relax with no anxiety


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

mmmmmm.....Xanax. 

I take Xanax. The drowsiness is a good thing, you dont really want it to go away :yes It just means its working really good. 

If anything just supplement with more caffeine or other stimulant.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Depends on the benzo somewhat, xanax is short acting enough that it won't accumulate when taken daily, a longer acting benzo like klonopin on the other hand will accumulate if taken daily, so it may cause more drowsiness (this is assuming you're taking benzos on a daily basis.)


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

bowlingpins said:


> Well, does it?
> 
> I have read that it does, but I am not quite sure, anyone know for sure? I am too lazy/no time to read up literature on this right now. Thanks!


I can only speak for myself, but I have been taking Benzos for 6 years (Xanax first then switch to Klonopin) and for me after about 5 months I just didn't get sleepy from them anymore. Not even if I take 2Mg at once.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Xanax causes drowsiness, even at .25MG for a fat guy like me. If you are idle, in a cubicle or sitting, you'll find yourself sleeping, and trying to doze. But if you have meetings, or highly anxious situations, then you will find it to help.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Positive said:


> Xanax causes drowsiness, even at .25MG for a fat guy like me.


No drowsiness for me and I average 40 times 0.25 mg each day.


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

i guess it just depends on your level of tolerence to the drug and benzos in general.

My depression makes me sleepy, but not medications including 2mg shots of klonopin.

For a newbie, yea i think they could make him or her pretty sleepy.
benzos loose their punch after several months.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> No drowsiness for me and I average 40 times 0.25 mg each day.


lol say wah? imma redo a thread.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Positive said:


> lol say wah? imma redo a thread.


Yah, he's stating that he takes 10 mg xanax per day.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Dont get any drowsiness from 10mg xanax either, but also no benefits lol.


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

For the drug company that developes a benzo just like Xanax that never builds tolerance gets my award. They would be wealthy beyond belief.

I remember when I was 23 and took Xanax for the first time. Just 1/2mg gave me a relaxed buzz. LOL


----------



## anxiousnervous (Jan 7, 2011)

I just started yesterday and was previously on klonopin, ran out and the re-order got screwed up so I had to be off of anything for about a month. I did in fact have some "brain zaps" that awoke me out of my sleep. I got the Xanax and immediately took two 1mg tabs. I don't even remember what I did the day before, total blackout. I didn't do anything stupid, just my normal routine but I can't remember it. Also felt just like sleeping, which I did. I am going back to klonopin.


----------



## sga1688 (May 19, 2013)

Xanax is definitely powerful. Fast acting relief for my panic attacks. But the hour and a half after I take a 5 mg is very sedative. I am clumsy, out of it, confusion and altered speech. It's fantastic for what it's meant for just remember the initial dose will put you under. The anxiety/panic will subside but leave you feeling "out of it" for the next hour or two. Granted, I am very sensitive to all drugs, perhaps you won't feel that way.


----------

